# Рецидив грыжи межпозвоночного диска



## Лидия84 (23 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте всем! в 2014 году была операция , в этом году произошел рецидив..... Прошла лечение у невролога после МРТ, нейромидин, витамины В, лучше стало на чуть-чуть, боли вроде нет в ноге(как это было до операции), но онемел большой палец и немного нога до колена. Как считаете показана ли будет операция или можно пока консервативно лечиться?


----------



## La murr (23 Апр 2018)

@Лидия84, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

А первый раз оперировались по каким показаниям?
Боль?
Слабость?
Размеры?


----------



## Лидия84 (24 Апр 2018)

Болела нога правая так, что сидеть было невозможно,грыжа вроде была такая же,но с абсолютным стенозом...

@Доктор Ступин, а вот снимок до операционный


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

То есть из-за боли.
А сейчас кроме боли ничего нет: слабость?


----------



## Лидия84 (24 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть из-за боли.
> А сейчас кроме боли ничего нет: слабость?


Боль небольшая, преимущественно в пояснице,онемевший большой палец левой ноги ,слабости вроде нет, на носочках,на пятках хожу нормально... Так не хочется операции...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

Тогда надо полечиться.


----------



## Лидия84 (24 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда надо полечиться.[/QUС
> Спасибо Вам большое за ответы,доктор! сейчас мне проставили капельницы(точнее в феврале) и уколы,нейромидин был в уколах,10 шт. как Вы считаете,целесообразно ли вот прямо сегодня начать прием тех препаратов,которые в выписке написал нейрохирург,принимать при обострении: нейромидин в таблетках, целебрекс,вальдоксан? можно ли их сейчас пить? И всё-таки пока можно обойтись без операции,верно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

Верно или нет, будет видно по показаниям:
Если убрать слабость как показание, то остаётся:
 - три месяца невозможности ходить на работу
 - год хождения на работу с трудом
- окончание терпения
Все на фоне хорошего лечения.
Силы-то, есть.


----------



## Лидия84 (24 Апр 2018)

А насчет лекарств? Как думаете,можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

А куда деваться, если болит. Прикройте омезом и принимайте.


----------



## Лидия84 (24 Апр 2018)

спасибо за ответы,доктор!!!


----------

